# Starting a *Make Milk, Not War* Movement



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

I have had enough.

All of the energy put into this country to fight and kill over resources, materialism, money... when people scrape and bust their butts to get by...

I mean, don't our leader brag that the USA serves as a role model for democracy, freedom, and quality of life for the rest of the world?

If we put our national attention and energy into breastfeeding, so many other things get covered in the process:

1. World Health
2. The importance of the first three years in the brain and emotional development of the child
3. Economics and poverty
4. The value of women as nurturers of the future generation of leaders
5. Women as strong, beautiful, intelligent, and worthy creatures, desirable for more than skinny sex objects with big boobs and hair extensions.
6. Sustainable lifestyles and the environment.

Rant rant rant.

Please add more to our list if you are so inclined.

Anybody ahve a t-shirt printing press so we can print *Make Milk, Not War* t-shirts?

~







~
















(That is supposed to be a woman with peace sign boobs.







)

Love,
Bean


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I like that slogan!!!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

love it!







:

7. valuing woman's unpaid work
8. a natural prevention for cancer
9. it feels good and makes me happy!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

nak

now that the thread is official, great ideas! love #9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

let's keep the list going!


----------



## acannon (Nov 21, 2007)

nak

i'm bumping this, because i think it's a great thread. i have seen "make milk, not war" t-shirts around, though, so maybe it's copyrighted? dunno.


----------



## Septagram (Feb 8, 2008)

I love it too. I'm gonna put that in my sig.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acannon* 
nak

i'm bumping this, because i think it's a great thread. i have seen "make milk, not war" t-shirts around, though, so maybe it's copyrighted? dunno.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Septagram* 
I love it too. I'm gonna put that in my sig.

















either way, it needs to be said more often!


----------



## MommyHawk (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm in! I'm in! Where do I sign









you could start a blog, sell the T-shirts from there, bumper stickers, and get the bug going that way. Get some lactivists to have nurse-ins/peace demonstrations...wow, that would be such fun! I'm sure it would catch like wild fire









Good idea!!!

and the 'Natural prevention of cancer' one is a big one! People pour money into research when the cure is, well, right in front of you...just look down at your chest!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyHawk* 
I'm in! I'm in! Where do I sign









you could start a blog, sell the T-shirts from there, bumper stickers, and get the bug going that way. Get some lactivists to have nurse-ins/peace demonstrations...wow, that would be such fun! I'm sure it would catch like wild fire









Good idea!!!

and the 'Natural prevention of cancer' one is a big one! People pour money into research when the cure is, well, right in front of you...just look down at your chest!









I am seriously in. Just let me get my brain back in a few days... I have the flu.


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

Ohhh! I'm in! This is just the kind of thing I needed to read right now (kind of feeling 'depressed on the world' if you will). I completely agree with all previous posters! Our world needs a change...
I have a blog and I will post about this tomorrow and get my husband to make us up a 'button' to put on blogs/websites/etc. if anyone is interested??


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

Check it out! sticker


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

there's a tote bag, too


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mallieandjoolsmum* 
Ohhh! I'm in! This is just the kind of thing I needed to read right now (kind of feeling 'depressed on the world' if you will). I completely agree with all previous posters! Our world needs a change...
I have a blog and I will post about this tomorrow and get my husband to make us up a 'button' to put on blogs/websites/etc. if anyone is interested??

I'm interested!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm in. I am subbing so I know where to get the shirts.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mzfern* 
Check it out! sticker


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 







there's a tote bag, too


SWEET!


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My bumper sticker is now proudly displayed on my van.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

This is awesome! I'm in! Adding the slogan to my siggy now!

I can be the New Zealand contingent of the movement....

Reason no. 10 - If women ruled the world, we would sit around breastfeeding and TALKING about our problems with each other instead of bombing and fighting... lol


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
My bumper sticker is now proudly displayed on my van.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
This is awesome! I'm in! Adding the slogan to my siggy now!

I can be the New Zealand contingent of the movement....

Reason no. 10 - If women ruled the world, we would sit around breastfeeding and TALKING about our problems with each other instead of bombing and fighting... lol
















:





















:


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.momsrising.org/

I had to put this in... because this organization is trying to do all those things... And, they have a campaign for Breastfeeding.

(I hope this is not spamming...)


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
My bumper sticker is now proudly displayed on my van.


where did you get your bumper sticker?


----------



## MommaHeather (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
where did you get your bumper sticker?

Referred back from previous post: (sometimes things can get lost in the comments. )









http://www.cafepress.com/mamaroots.131776428


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

Great Job! I'll def. have to get a sticker!


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaHeather* 
Referred back from previous post: (sometimes things can get lost in the comments. )









http://www.cafepress.com/mamaroots.131776428

Thanks


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Love that slogan......subbin´for Europe


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Great slogan. I got to this thread through someone's siggy.

I want a sticker that says that but I don't know about the picture and the other part beneath it (sorry if the mama who made the sticker sees this







: )... it's just too hippie for me. Tee hee. I want when in block letters and army green or something. Is that sort of contradictory?


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

I love the slogan. I'm disappointed that it's copyrighted, though. I'd love to make a t-shirt with the slogan on it, because paying $17 for a t-shirt just isn't in my budget (and I don't like the baby t-shirts anyway).


----------

